# Why does she pee in her water bowl???



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

What's up with _that_? Plus, it's not 6 feet from 2 litter boxes!! She doesn't do it all the time, just occasionally..............but why???

Hmmmmm, could she be a candidate for toilet bowl training?


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

well that's an odd one! :? 
Is this something new she is doing?


----------



## Frisha (Feb 20, 2004)

this is odd one thing I would defently suggest is to move the waterdish to possibably another room or at least further away fromt eh litterboxes. 

If this is a new thing then I would think about a vet trip to rule out an unrinary infection or any other problems.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

is the bowl empty when she pees in it, or does she do it even if there is water in the bowl?


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

morea said:


> is the bowl empty when she pees in it, or does she do it even if there is water in the bowl?


The bowls got water in it, full up.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

The Cat Whisperer said:


> well that's an odd one! :?
> Is this something new she is doing?


It's not New, new. Within the past year I'd say.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Frisha said:


> this is odd one thing I would defently suggest is to move the waterdish to possibably another room or at least further away fromt eh litterboxes.
> 
> If this is a new thing then I would think about a vet trip to rule out an unrinary infection or any other problems.


I suppose I should clarify what kind of dish I use. It's a medium sized dog bowl and set in a raised container stand for a dog (I leave the stand out all the time because my sister brings her dog over whenever she visits).

It's not a problem, really as she only does it occasionally. I just thought it was so.............strange.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What? Never heard of that before. But the first thing I'd do, if you can, is put the litter box in another room. Cats don't generally like them that close together. Although in your case... 8O


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

That was a 8O Hee hee


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

WOW! Never heard THAT one before! 8O :lol: 

Maybe she's telling you she wants to be toilet trained? (Before I get in trouble, I am only kidding folks...I know that is a big no-no!)  

I use some med-large glass mixing bowls that I picked up from various yard sales or thrift stores. I have several of them, so I can switch them out a couple of times a day: I fill a clean one in the morning, then wash the one from the night before. Repeat in the evening. Couple of spares in case my little "fishing kitty" (Jazz) has dropped something in it to fish out and dirtied the water. 

The bowls are a good height, and when full, the kitties can drink out of them easily, but wouldn't be able to pee in them.

Don't know how this will be any help. *shrugs* It's my long way of saying that a taller glass bowl may be able to deter this practice. Plastic is supposedly bad for kitty water, as it may cause cystitis - urinary tract infection, but I am not sure if metal is okay or not.

You may want to make a call to the vet and ask if this could signal any medical problems. Experiment with relocating it as others on this thread suggested. 

If all else fails, keep a video camera ready - get her on film and send it to "funniest videos" - maybe you'll get rich! :wink:


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Brynn said:


> If all else fails, keep a video camera ready - get her on film and send it to "funniest videos" - maybe you'll get rich! :wink:



Now THAT's an idea! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, another thing, she likes to pee on plastic too. I don't _dare_ leave a plastic shopping bag laying around anywhere.


----------

